# Ft. Pickens pier



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

The Spanish are stating to get thick anybody else catching many? Did see a barracuda this morning it looked to be about 4-5' long, he was hanging out under the walk going to the end of the pier in about 6' of water.


----------



## Last Chance 2 (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks for the report.That barracuda was probably picking off them easy mullet around the pier.


----------

